# Mk1 Swap with Carbs: Counterflow vs. Xflow vs. 16v



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

I currently have a 1.8l JH in my mk1 84 GTI, but I'm planning on running carbs after swapping to a 2.0l motor. I'm still undecided on the motor choice.
*Please tell me on which you'd pick to run on carbs and educate me on why it's the best choice.*
I realize this is more of a swap question, but I'm curious if one motor performs better/worse on carbs (e.g., Counterflow better so it's not pulling in heated air post-radiator, etc.)


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Mk1 Swap with Carbs: Counterflow vs. Xflow vs. 16v (sk8vet)*

The 16V will have more power with the same money spent.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Mk1 Swap with Carbs: Counterflow vs. Xflow vs. 16v (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_The 16V will have more power with the same money spent.

.
only reason to do the other setups is if you already have the parts or are trying to be a bit more unique.


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

i have had both in my MK1, I 2.0 8v with 40 DCOE and a 2.0 16v with 45 DCOE. I love the 16V hands down................But it is all about what you want and not what others want. It is not to say the 8v is inferior, there are a few running around here that are set up for Bergrennen and they freakin scare me........Lots of power.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The 16v is currently the trend of choice.


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a 1.8 counterflow with 40 DCOE's and i love it then again mine has been bored out .40 over and its been fully build i raced GTI 16v with webers and beat him by a car length i know is not much but my little 8v got POWER!!! 
P.S. yes the 16v is the current choice and i might even end up getting a 16v but until this one quits on me ill stick with the 8v.
also there is alot more involved in doing a 16v weber conversion than an 8v when,When i did mine there was NO modification or fabrications everything BOLTED right up and i spend less than 500.00 on the entire set up.....










_Modified by SpoolinJetta18T at 1:48 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Mk1 Swap with Carbs: Counterflow vs. Xflow vs. 16v (sk8vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8vet* »_(e.g., Counterflow better so it's not pulling in heated air post-radiator, etc.)


Counterflow is worst withour an airbox, there is much more heat coming from the exhaust manifold than from the radiator. And putting a airbox on counterflow its really dificult, you will have to make a lot of modifications, cutting rain tray etc...
16v is more strayforward and you will obtain much more rewards...
my set up:


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Mk1 Swap with Carbs: Counterflow vs. Xflow vs. 16v (darthcabby)*

^^love it!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinJetta18T* »_I have a 1.8 counterflow with 40 DCOE's and i love it then again mine has been bored out .40 over and its been fully build i raced GTI 16v with webers and beat him by a car length i know is not much but my little 8v got POWER!!! 
P.S. yes the 16v is the current choice and i might even end up getting a 16v but until this one quits on me ill stick with the 8v.
also there is alot more involved in doing a 16v weber conversion than an 8v when,When i did mine there was NO modification or fabrications everything BOLTED right up and i spend less than 500.00 on the entire set up.....









_Modified by SpoolinJetta18T at 1:48 PM 10-30-2009_

Do u have some pics?
I wanna see


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Mk1 Swap with Carbs: Counterflow vs. Xflow vs. 16v (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_The 16V will have more power with the same money spent.
 
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

